# tecumseh non adjustable carb?



## kdm75 (Apr 2, 2006)

This is my first attemp to rebuild a carb. I called 4 stores today and asked about a rebuild kit one of them has on but said it was gineric to all tecumseh engines.the others did not list a kit at all. 
My qestion is, is the carb made to be rebuilt?
I have taken it apart and scraped all the crude, proded every hole I could find, Thouge I am making headway it still doesn't run right.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

To do it right, you're gonna have to tear it completely apart, soak it in carb cleaner for a couple hours, might have to repeat on a badly gummed one, then blow it out with carb cleaner, and a air compressor wouldn't hurt to blow holes out. Does the inlet needle and seat come with that kit? I'd make sure to replace those, make sure the float isn't full of gas as well.


----------



## kdm75 (Apr 2, 2006)

well the kit came with the inlet needle and seat and welch plugs o rings and a few other washers and screws.I used the inlet needle,seat and welch plug. I did soak the carb for abou 28 hours. I can get it to run at a higher speed now but the thing cuts off when it gets any load on it? and it will not idle at a constent speed. I can hold the govner down abit and it will run, and sounds like its going to fly apart when I do that. Would a weak govner spring cause this are where should I start looking now?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm not gonna rule out a weak spring.... but you may try blowing the carb out real quick, sometimes it takes a few times to get them unclogged. Make sure the gasket between the carb and engine isn't leaking, brake cleaner or carb cleaner sprayed around it would affect engine speed if it was sucking air.


----------



## kdm75 (Apr 2, 2006)

I would like to thank every one for helping me on this mower.It will cut grass now with out turning itself off. It will still hunt for idle, but as log as it will cut with out shutting itself off im happy.


----------

